# Os dejo video de la mujer decapitada que ha aparecido en las playss de marbella



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

Con manos cortadas , al estilo mexicano . Esto es lo que nos ha traído el gobierno de Psoe y Podemos . No denuncieis el video para que mucha gente lo vea


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

No denuncieis el video , para que la gente vea que el socialismo no es una broma


----------



## asakopako (8 Ene 2023)

Seguramente los autores se lo pensaron mucho antes de ejecutar el crimen, y al final se decidieron sólo porque gobiernan psoe y podemos. Con Rajoy no se hubieran atrevido.

SUB-NOR-MAL


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

asakopako dijo:


> Seguramente los autores se lo pensaron mucho antes de ejecutar el crimen, y al final se decidieron sólo porque gobiernan psoe y podemos. Con Rajoy no se hubieran atrevido.
> 
> SUB-NOR-MAL



Jjjjjjj. Sabes perfectamente que con la izquierda la delincuencia está por las nubes


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

Ej que con Franco también mataron una mujehhh


----------



## Rojelio Medio (8 Ene 2023)

buf, otro atentado terrorista machirulo...


----------



## Lian (8 Ene 2023)

No se para que subís este tipo de vídeos si la propia comunidad ya lo ha denunciado por restricción de edad.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ene 2023)

Ya ni siquiera siento sorpresa.


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

Lian dijo:


> No se para que subís este tipo de vídeos si la propia comunidad ya lo ha denunciado por restricción de edad.



La realidad hay que mostrarla sin tapujos . Hay que denunciar el país bananero criminal que nos está dejando el psoe


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Ene 2023)

NO se ve.
Subelo a Odysee


----------



## Archibald (8 Ene 2023)

La PSOE está convirtiendo España en Sinaloa.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Sobra mucha gente


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

Esta rulando un video mucho más explícito


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Ene 2023)

Pensar en las pensiones de 3 000 pavos que tendremos y se pasa


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Ene 2023)

He dicho 3.000 pero puede ser más


----------



## Salsa_rosa (8 Ene 2023)

Se la habrá comido un tiburón. Qué mal pensados sois, es solo una ahogada.


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Ene 2023)

En otro video se la ve con una raja desde la vagina al estómago. Ese es más explícito y no lo subire


----------



## Karlb (8 Ene 2023)

¿Eso que le ha hecho es un primer aviso?


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (8 Ene 2023)

¿Nadie va a decirlo? 
- Melafo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Ene 2023)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Eso que le ha hecho es un primer aviso?



De Burofax ni hablamos.entonces


----------



## aventurero artritico (Lunes a la(s) 12:04 AM)

inmigrante ilegal con sus costumbres que entra nunca más va a salir.

paguitero de por vida. y sino en la cárcel que también cuesta un pastón.


----------



## DEREC (Lunes a la(s) 12:06 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En otro video se la ve con una raja desde la vagina al estómago. Ese es más explícito y no lo subire



Le han pinchado el papo?? uy uy uy uy la que se va a liar.....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Lunes a la(s) 12:07 AM)

Lástima que no le hayan cortado también el cuello al que graba en vertical.


----------



## remerus (Lunes a la(s) 12:08 AM)

La cantidad de asesinatos y delincuencia rampante que hay es derivada de las políticas socialistas de la pzoe, grazie Antonio.


----------



## Perro marroquí (Lunes a la(s) 12:15 AM)

Tuuuuu


----------



## Shy (Lunes a la(s) 12:50 AM)

Si eso os parece delincuencia y pensáis que vivís en Sinaloa deberíais echarle un ojito al expediente Royuela, el cadáver ese es una broma.


----------



## Perro marroquí (Lunes a la(s) 1:18 AM)

Arriba


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Lunes a la(s) 1:20 AM)

¿Cuantos hilos tienes pensado abrir con lo mismo? ¿Vas a comisión o algo?


----------



## hamer (Lunes a la(s) 1:23 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Esta rulando un video mucho más explícito



Donde


----------



## friki (Lunes a la(s) 1:24 AM)

Estaba buena igual es la lituana esa que desapareció en una discoteca de Marbella que iba con mafiosos


----------



## Perro marroquí (Lunes a la(s) 1:25 AM)

hamer dijo:


> Donde



Whatsapp


----------



## machotafea (Lunes a la(s) 1:26 AM)

Eres un mierdas follajudios


----------



## WasP (Lunes a la(s) 1:35 AM)

Punto numero 1: Marbella ha sido lugar de negocios turbios desde, logicamente, antes de Jesús Gil. Este fue simplemente la culminación

punto número 2: En Málaga y en general en la costa el PP tiene el tirón mayoritario, desde hace la tira de años. En Fuengirola por ejemplo es un cachondeo, la oposición es como si no existiera, el PP puede poner a una cabra, que sale elegida fijo xD Ni me parece bien ni mal, constato que es así y que es un hecho. 

punto número 3: Llevamos muchos años en Málaga con ajustes de cuentas entre mafias de la costa de sol, que casualmente tienen en Marbella su patio de recreo. 

punto número 4: Cuando se vaya Sánchez nada de esto cambiará, porque el modo en que estas mafias operan allí con tanta libertad es con la obvia connivencia de autoridades institucionales y policiales, sin la ayuda de las cuales sería del todo imposible. Las mafias tienen dinero y el gobierno y la gente lo cogen. Sale más barato que una bala en la cabeza. Plata o plomo. 

Por tanto como propaganda es sensacionalismo puro, busca la visceralidad de la reacción política, pero no tiene la menor intención de que se solucione problema alguno, porque lo primero sería entender lo que viene ocurriendo allí, y culpar de esto a Sánchez es desconocer totalmente el problema, para empezar cuándo comenzó a ocurrir.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (Lunes a la(s) 1:39 AM)

Melafo necroticamente.


----------



## Gatoo_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:39 AM)

Violar en España cuesta penalmente lo mismo que violar + asesinar gracias a Irene Montero.

Estoy seguro de que esa mujer desde el infierno le está muy agradecida a la prostituta de Galapagar por sus logros hembristas.


----------



## Terminus (Lunes a la(s) 1:41 AM)

Good ubres


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Lunes a la(s) 1:59 AM)

Una ofrenda a Poseidón


----------



## petete44 (Lunes a la(s) 2:00 AM)

ël salva doncellas tipico de españa preocupado por las adoradoras de irene tortanero, ademas de gore me la suda


----------



## FLACOPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:01 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Whatsapp



Subelo a algun sitio, que a mi no me ha llegado

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Papo de luz (Lunes a la(s) 2:03 AM)

asakopako dijo:


> Seguramente los autores se lo pensaron mucho antes de ejecutar el crimen, y al final se decidieron sólo porque gobiernan psoe y podemos. Con Rajoy no se hubieran atrevido.
> 
> SUB-NOR-MAL



Sociata tenias que ser, saco de mierda.


----------



## ischainyn (Lunes a la(s) 2:21 AM)

friki dijo:


> Estaba buena igual es la lituana esa que desapareció en una discoteca de Marbella que iba con mafiosos



jodo tio, buscando en google lo que has puesto he encontrado una desaparición de una letona (que estaba buenisima) en Marbella en 2014 a la que raptó el hijo de un multimillonario britanico, un gordo de mierda cocainómano y que se la debió de cargar porque no ha aparecido su cuerpo....no viene al caso pero es que me ha impactado mogollón, la cantidad de hijo de putas que andan sueltos...luego, por no meterlo en la carcel, tambien se cargo a una boliviana de 40 años a la que atropello en otro dia de ciego 








Piden 12 años para dos acusados de raptar a una joven desaparecida desde 2014


La Fiscalía considera que los británicos conocieron a la víctima en una discoteca de Marbella y la introdujeron por la fuerza en el coche de uno de ellos




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Cimbrel (Lunes a la(s) 2:25 AM)

A eso se le llama perder la cabeza por un malote.


----------



## Triptolemo (Lunes a la(s) 2:25 AM)

Esa mujer a perdido la cabeza...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Lunes a la(s) 2:27 AM)

La provincia de Málaga, junto con la comunidad valenciana, son centro de corrupción de todos los niveles. No me extraña nada lo de esta mujer, de hecho lo que me sorprende más bien es que estas cosas no pasen más a menudo para lo que hay allí metido.


----------



## Triptolemo (Lunes a la(s) 2:28 AM)

Ahora se le pueden follar la traquea...


----------



## deportista (Lunes a la(s) 3:35 AM)

Up !!! que no baje, se revele el terrorismo genocidio del PSOE e izquierda progre marxista influye en los españoles


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 4:41 AM)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (Lunes a la(s) 4:44 AM)

Resubidlo hijos de puta, así no hay quién se haga la Vladimir.


----------



## Ponix (Lunes a la(s) 6:46 AM)

En Youtube está claro que lo borran.


----------



## KUTRONIO (Lunes a la(s) 6:56 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Con manos cortadas , al estilo mexicano . Esto es lo que nos ha traído el gobierno de Psoe y Podemos . No denuncieis el video para que mucha gente lo vea



No ha durado ni 8 horas en youtube


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (Lunes a la(s) 7:32 AM)

Si hubiera madrugado para ir a llevar a sus larvas al cole, en lugar de jugar a los malotes, ahora estaría viva


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 7:45 AM)

New Normal


----------



## Gonzalor (Lunes a la(s) 7:52 AM)

Bueno, le queda el consuelo de que sin el ministerio feminista de la cajera y los 20.000 millones en políticas de género la habrían tratado peor


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 8:00 AM)

*Nadie sube una captura ni un puto enlace, vaya panda de inutiles hay en este foro*


----------



## Gorrino (Lunes a la(s) 9:09 AM)

Puta quería malo malote y sufrió malos tratos a la mexicana. A otra cosa.


----------



## Pollepolle (Lunes a la(s) 9:09 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Con manos cortadas , al estilo mexicano . Esto es lo que nos ha traído el gobierno de Psoe y Podemos . No denuncieis el video para que mucha gente lo vea



En Marbella gobierna la PP y en Gandalucia te tambien. Algo tendran que ver.


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 9:12 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Jjjjjjj. Sabes perfectamente que con la izquierda la delincuencia está por las nubes



Sa disparao tó fatalo, oiga:


----------



## Lemavos (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 AM)

Esto se nos va de las manos....


----------



## Pajirri (Lunes a la(s) 9:16 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Con manos cortadas , al estilo mexicano . Esto es lo que nos ha traído el gobierno de Psoe y Podemos . No denuncieis el video para que mucha gente lo vea



suban el video a otra plataforma coño !


----------



## trukutruku (Lunes a la(s) 9:17 AM)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> He dicho 3.000 pero puede ser más



Y un filete de ternera 300€


----------



## Lubinillo (Lunes a la(s) 9:18 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En otro video se la ve con una raja desde la vagina al estómago. Ese es más explícito y no lo subire



Robo de órganos. Andad con cuidado los donantes de sangre


----------



## Sadhu (Lunes a la(s) 9:23 AM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos ha traído el gobierno de Psoe y Podemos .



Buen retraso gastas!!!!


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Lunes a la(s) 9:28 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sa disparao tó fatalo, oiga:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321925



Tú no has visto el famoso video del mando policial repartiendo a diestro y siniestro que rulaba hace un par de meses o tres?

Entre otras muchas cosas, desmontaba ese insulto a la inteligencia de gráfica. Básicamente se mete en el mismo saco "asesinato con ensañamiento" y "soltarle un piropo a una tia", se hace la suma de casos y sale un número que no significa nada.


----------



## Lubinillo (Lunes a la(s) 9:32 AM)

Hilo detector de enfermos mentales graves y de retrasados que no ven mas allá de su nariz.


----------



## medion_no (Lunes a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Coño que lo suban a kaotic o algun sitio decente.


----------



## megadeth (Lunes a la(s) 9:47 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sa disparao tó fatalo, oiga:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321925



Tú el vídeo ese que ruló tanto del especialista de la policía que explicó clarito en el Parlamento madrileño como te estafan con los datos de criminalidad que da el gobierno no lo has visto ¿Verdad?


----------



## Pollepolle (Lunes a la(s) 10:12 AM)

En la Costa del Sol gracias al PP se instalo muchisima gentuza de toda Europa, mafias relacionadas con el narco y otras mierdas.


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 10:30 AM)

megadeth dijo:


> Tú el vídeo ese que ruló tanto del especialista de la policía que explicó clarito en el Parlamento madrileño como te estafan con los datos de criminalidad que da el gobierno no lo has visto ¿Verdad?



Un policía es un cuñao fachorri que maneja muy pocos datos, demasiada opinión y todo el interés.


----------



## Knightfall (Lunes a la(s) 10:32 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sa disparao tó fatalo, oiga:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321925



Esos datos son falsos y se manipulan a conveniencia , no teneis ni idea de lo que se ha disparado la delincuencia


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Esos datos son falsos y se manipulan a conveniencia , no teneis ni idea de lo que se ha disparado la delincuencia



En tu barrio, será.
Y probablemente por lo que habrás votado.


----------



## Knightfall (Lunes a la(s) 11:00 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> En tu barrio, será.
> Y probablemente por lo que habrás votado.



Al contrario, yo voto en contra de la delincuencia y no tienes ni puta idea de los datos reales. Sigue con la cabeza absorbida por la tele puta ameba roja


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 11:08 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Al contrario, yo voto en contra de la delincuencia y no tienes ni puta idea de los datos reales.



Los datos reales es que los partidos de los señoritos y los empresaurios son los primeros interesados en llenarlo todo de mano de obra barata.
Por lo que no, no votas "contra la delincuencia", votas sin tener ni puta idea de la realidad que te envuelve.
Y si todos los inmis que viven del pillaje están en tu zona es porque es a ti a quien prefieren echarle la zarpa.
En los barrios obreros no los verás liarla porque no cagan donde comen, y en los de tus amos tampoco porque no les dejan pasar.
Sólo eres el tonto útil de los que encargan más pateras.
Y el domingo a misa.


----------



## mateww (Lunes a la(s) 11:11 AM)

La España que quieres


----------



## perrosno (Lunes a la(s) 11:12 AM)

¿A quien se le ocurre subirlo a YB? Hay que ser mendrugo


----------



## Terminus (Lunes a la(s) 11:26 AM)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Esa mujer a perdido la cabeza...



Y tú la hache


----------



## Ponix (Lunes a la(s) 11:33 AM)




----------



## Knightfall (Lunes a la(s) 11:54 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los datos reales es que los partidos de los señoritos y los empresaurios son los primeros interesados en llenarlo todo de mano de obra barata.
> Por lo que no, no votas "contra la delincuencia", votas sin tener ni puta idea de la realidad que te envuelve.
> Y si todos los inmis que viven del pillaje están en tu zona es porque es a ti a quien prefieren echarle la zarpa.
> En los barrios obreros no los verás liarla porque no cagan donde comen, y en los de tus amos tampoco porque no les dejan pasar.
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajjaaj como se nota que eres un progre de salón que no tiene ni una pizca de calle


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 12:06 PM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajjaaj como se nota que eres un progre de salón que no tiene ni una pizca de calle



Yo he vivido en Nairobi, subnormal.


----------



## Apocalypsis (Lunes a la(s) 12:31 PM)

Pero y el dichoso vídeo?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Lunes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Ponix dijo:


>



Se dice que hay uno incluso más explícito, imagino que grabado de cerca, a ver si alguien lo puede postear.


----------



## Marchamaliano (Lunes a la(s) 1:13 PM)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Tú no has visto el famoso video del mando policial repartiendo a diestro y siniestro que rulaba hace un par de meses o tres?
> 
> Entre otras muchas cosas, desmontaba ese insulto a la inteligencia de gráfica. Básicamente se mete en el mismo saco "asesinato con ensañamiento" y "soltarle un piropo a una tia", se hace la suma de casos y sale un número que no significa nada.



A ver si ahora fabricar la estadística que nos sale de los cojones es nuevo. Tezanos es la prueba.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (Lunes a la(s) 1:16 PM)

En Marbella tienes representantes de las mafias de medio planeta. Dejar un cuerpo mutilado en un lugar público es una forma de mandar un mensaje a quien sea que les haya tocado los cojones. Más gentuza que en las Tres Mil Viviendas hay ahí, aunque más arreglada y educada de cara a la galería.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Lunes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Violar en España cuesta penalmente lo mismo que violar + asesinar gracias a Irene Montero.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que esa mujer desde el infierno le está muy agradecida a la prostituta de Galapagar por sus logros hembristas.



Llevo diciéndolo desde el principio, estas leyes están diseñadas para que se mate a mujeres o se las peguen palizas criminales.
Esto ha sido una vuelta de tuerca pero ya con la ley de zp se posibilitó el retirar una denuncia por violencia de género. Antes, una vez denunciado se investigaba siempre. Desde zp, la muejer que de verdad ha recibido, vuelve a recibir para retirar la denuncia.

Otra cosa es... Yo recuerdo debates e intervenciones de psicólogos antes de zp, donde se empezaba a hablar de este tema. Siempre se dejaba constancia de la culpa de la mujer que solía ser la primera en justificar al marido. La mujer ya no es culpable de nada, no tiene nada que reflexionar, así que la que recibe y justifica al marido lo hará siempre. Ya no se toca ese tema.


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Lunes a la(s) 1:29 PM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Con manos cortadas , al estilo mexicano . Esto es lo que nos ha traído el gobierno de Psoe y Podemos . No denuncieis el video para que mucha gente lo vea



Pues resulta que ha sido presuntamente violencia de género, según informe policial.
Qué barato es decir gulipolleces


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 1:47 PM)

asakopako dijo:


> Seguramente los autores se lo pensaron mucho antes de ejecutar el crimen, y al final se decidieron sólo porque gobiernan psoe y podemos. Con Rajoy no se hubieran atrevido.
> 
> SUB-NOR-MAL



pErO hAl mEnOs nO sOn
f4x4ssSsS!!1!111! hajahgahahaghahhaghaha




Hijo de puta, no criticamos a los criminales que habéis puesto ahora, criticamos vuestras políticas tanto a nivel particular como país como las globalistas y vuestras Agendas 2030.

Nos da igual estos criminales que los que pusisteis dos días después de asesinar a 193 ciudadanos, mismo amo distinto perro.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 1:50 PM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Pues resulta que ha sido presuntamente violencia de género, según informe policial.
> Qué barato es decir gulipolleces



Ah, coño!!! Y sin saber aún nada ni del caso, es violencia de género, vale, vale, haber empezado por ahí!!!1!11 

Le has quitado toda la razón al fascista OP, sin ninguna duda.





De verdad no te das cuenta de que esto refuerza más lo que critica el OP que encima lo adaptáis a vuestro relato para ganar vosotros? No os dáis cuenta de lo sumamente gilipollas que sois?


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 1:52 PM)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> A ver si ahora fabricar la estadística que nos sale de los cojones es nuevo. Tezanos es la prueba.



Además la víctima pasará a ser una cotizante menos, cuando se encontraba como fija discontinua.



Baja el paro y os quejáis, fascistas!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Lunes a la(s) 1:56 PM)

mateww dijo:


> La España que quieres



Desde luego, es la España que desea la inmensa mayoría de españoles desde hace décadas, ya que no dejan de votar, financiar y apoyar masivamente la corrupción, la inmigración descontrolada y la promulgación de leyes fascistas, entre otras muchas cosas.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Lunes a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Ponix dijo:


>



No ha sido mi paja más digna, la verdad sea dicha.


----------



## Hagrod (Lunes a la(s) 2:05 PM)

En este video se ve bastante cerca.


----------



## Knightfall (Lunes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Nairobi, subnormal.



Si, lo que tu digas, pero en la parte progre donde la mierda se la comen los demás


----------



## Triptolemo (Lunes a la(s) 2:31 PM)

Terminus dijo:


> Y tú la hache




Avre...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Lunes a la(s) 2:34 PM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Ej que con Franco también mataron una mujehhh



les sacaban la vesicula...


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Lunes a la(s) 2:38 PM)

Hagrod dijo:


> En este video se ve bastante cerca.



Han tardado poco en borrarlo, a ver lo que dura éste.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 2:39 PM)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Han tardado poco en borrarlo, a ver lo que dura éste.



No me jodas...


----------



## asakopako (Lunes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> pErO hAl mEnOs nO sOn
> f4x4ssSsS!!1!111! hajahgahahaghahhaghaha
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya piaraza de subnormales hijos de puta que estáis hechos. Os desmontan los hilos de mierda que cagáis y sólo se os ocurre ladrar "sociata, globalista, ñiñiñi"

No dais más de si. Y mira que el gobierno y los partidos que lo forman tienen cosas para criticar. Pero venga, coño, que las leyes de ZP tuvo Rajoy mayoría de sobra para quitarlas y no las quitó. Ni una.

Te han faltado los anglos y la masonería. Todos tienen la culpa de tu vida de mierda. Todos menos tú, que eres así de gilipollas por el entorno y la sociedad :sisi:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Lunes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

esta vez no hay cachondeo?, una mujer le corta la cabeza a su marido y la mete en una caja, no veas que risas en tve...

ms-my.facebook.com/CadizVOX/videos/cuando-la-v%C3%ADctima-es-una-mujer-minuto-de-silencio-cuando-la-v%C3%ADctima-es-un-hombre/535064973922690/


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Lunes a la(s) 2:53 PM)

hace solo 3 meses.



https://www.elmira.es/articulo/huelva/huelva-decapita-hombre-cabeza-trofeo/20221025122548361375.html


----------



## charlie3 (Lunes a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Ej que el código penal de la democracia que hizo la psoe es muy pogresista


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 3:13 PM)

asakopako dijo:


> Vaya piaraza de subnormales hijos de puta que estáis hechos. Os desmontan los hilos de mierda que cagáis y sólo se os ocurre ladrar "sociata, globalista, ñiñiñi"
> 
> No dais más de si. Y mira que el gobierno y los partidos que lo forman tienen cosas para criticar. Pero venga, coño, que las leyes de ZP tuvo Rajoy mayoría de sobra para quitarlas y no las quitó. Ni una.
> 
> Te han faltado los anglos y la masonería. Todos tienen la culpa de tu vida de mierda. Todos menos tú, que eres así de gilipollas por el entorno y la sociedad :sisi:



Follaguarros hijo de puta.

Lámeles bien el fardo para que te acaricien el lomo, puta estatal.


----------



## Murray's (Lunes a la(s) 3:14 PM)

No pincho ahi, pero ese tipo de videos va durar dos asaltos en la progre pacifista youtube


----------



## Magufillo (Lunes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Yo creo que ha sido una nueva variante del covid que se come cabeza y manos. Ojito.
#*pontelacuarta.*


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los datos reales es que los partidos de los señoritos y los empresaurios son los primeros interesados en llenarlo todo de mano de obra barata.
> Por lo que no, no votas "contra la delincuencia", votas sin tener ni puta idea de la realidad que te envuelve.
> Y si todos los inmis que viven del pillaje están en tu zona es porque es a ti a quien prefieren echarle la zarpa.
> En los barrios obreros no los verás liarla porque no cagan donde comen, y en los de tus amos tampoco porque no les dejan pasar.
> ...



Pone este comentario mientras vota a un partido que ha vendido nuestra soberanía, entre otros, a EEUU, y que no se reúne con el presidente de la asociación de autónomos, pero cuyos eventos que él encabeza están patrocinados por multinacionales extranjeras, big 4, los mayores Bancos, eléctricas y que “dona” (jejé) cientos de millones a Bill Gates. 

Pero tú con tu bar paco de mierda eres un “empresaurio explotador”. 

SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Alfa555 (Lunes a la(s) 3:21 PM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Jjjjjjj. Sabes perfectamente que con la izquierda la delincuencia está por las nubes



La izquierda y la derecha ha importado por igual mano de obra barata extranjera . Es un problema de natalidad , lo único que ha mantenido en crecimiento discreto la población de la mayoría de países es la inmigración. 
Con esto no quiero decir que sea la única solución sino que la inmigración descontrolada es la más sencilla... Y casi nunca las soluciones fáciles son las buenas .


----------



## wanamaker (Lunes a la(s) 3:22 PM)




----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 3:28 PM)

Alfa555 dijo:


> La izquierda y la derecha ha importado por igual mano de obra barata extranjera . Es un problema de natalidad , lo único que ha mantenido en crecimiento discreto la población de la mayoría de países es la inmigración.
> Con esto no quiero decir que sea la única solución sino que la inmigración descontrolada es la más sencilla... Y casi nunca las soluciones fáciles son las buenas .



Sí, porque lo de garantizar una estabilidad socioeconomica al de aquí antes que beneficiar al de fuera nunca se podía haber contemplado, verdad?

Teorías de la conspiración.


----------



## Alfa555 (Lunes a la(s) 3:30 PM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Sí, porque lo de garantizar una estabilidad socioeconomica al de aquí antes que beneficiar al de fuera nunca se podía haber contemplado, verdad?
> 
> Teorías de la conspiración.



Precisamente a eso me refería con que se ha adoptado la solución fácil .


----------



## Chocochomocho (Lunes a la(s) 3:34 PM)

La costa del sol, Málaga en general, es un pozo de mierda brutal, siempre me ha sorprendido como una ciudad con tanta mierda pueda ser tan funcional y bien estructurada para ello.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (Lunes a la(s) 3:42 PM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Follaguarros hijo de puta.
> 
> Lámeles bien el fardo para que te acaricien el lomo, puta estatal.



Meted al hijoputa sociata necrofago estte del @asakopako en el hasta nunca hijputa


----------



## Maerum (Lunes a la(s) 3:46 PM)

Si lo ha hecho la mafia o similares no pasará nada, si lo ha hecho un remero español se va a montar una alarma nacional.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Lunes a la(s) 3:56 PM)

La verdad que bañarse con este frío...hay gente que ha perdido la cabeza


----------



## Scarjetas (Lunes a la(s) 4:00 PM)

Y el puto vídeo???? Edit. Lo acabo de ver, podrías poner que está en la página 7? Gracias


----------



## Mr. VULT (Lunes a la(s) 4:11 PM)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sa disparao tó fatalo, oiga:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321925



En 2022 ha aumentado en casi 6 puntos la criminalidad respecto a 2019, el año pre-plandemia. 

En 2018 se robaba mas pero se violaba mucho menos. Y el comportamiento homicida era mucho mas moderado. 

Año 2022 : Las violaciones casi un 40% incrementadas . El trafico de drogas un 13. Los robos han descendido, si. Y los homicidios en general, pero basicamente porque los progres no sabeis ni matar. La tentativa homicida se ha disparado un 38% 

Que quiere decir esto? Que el socialismo ha importado violadores y mantiene un nivel de crispacion social exagerado. Suicidios y tentativas de homicidio es el mejor indicador de una sociedad desquiciada y perturbada. 

Cuando explote el esquema financiero del BCE, van a pasar cosas chulisimas a nivel delincuencia.


----------



## Palpatine (Lunes a la(s) 5:04 PM)

En el grupo de burbuja de telegram lo tenemos


----------



## Jotagb (Lunes a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Ya somos Venezuela o aún falta?


----------



## jolu (Lunes a la(s) 5:43 PM)

Vienen los mejores.

Gracias, políticos españoles.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (Lunes a la(s) 6:07 PM)

literalmente muñeco


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 6:09 PM)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> El socialismo mantiene un nivel de crispacion social exagerado



Lo hace él solito, no es obra de la oposición. Que va. 
Sólo hay que mirar la crispación social en Brasil. Seguro que es toda culpa del socialismo que se les viene encima.

En fin, ¿quiénes sois los que os mostráis incapaces de aceptar ni una derrota en las urnas de un tiempo a esta parte? ¿Hay mayor crispación que la constante amenaza de golpe de estado?


----------



## HaCHa (Lunes a la(s) 6:17 PM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Si, lo que tu digas, pero en la parte progre donde la mierda se la comen los demás



No tío, en el barrio kikuyu, con el resto de los cooperantes. Escuchando tiros cada puta noche.
No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es delincuencia urbana, a mi lado. No te haces la menor idea de lo que es.
Yo he visto crucifixiones, pedazo de capullo.


----------



## Knightfall (Lunes a la(s) 6:19 PM)

HaCHa dijo:


> No tío, en el barrio kikuyu, con el resto de los cooperantes. Escuchando tiros cada puta noche.
> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es delincuencia urbana, a mi lado. No te haces la menor idea de lo que es.
> Yo he visto crucifixiones, pedazo de capullo.



Lástima que uno de esos tiros no fuese a parar a tu puta cabeza de enfermo mental


----------



## BogadeAriete (Lunes a la(s) 7:19 PM)

Enlace al vidrio de 4chan plese....


----------



## El Caga Chele (Lunes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Palpatine dijo:


> En el grupo de burbuja de telegram lo tenemos



enlace?


----------



## BogadeAriete (Lunes a la(s) 8:07 PM)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> enlace?



Goder en Antonia 3 acaba de salir, pixelizado, pero ha salido....buen cuerpo de presunta prostituta.... me huele a tratos de Dimitris que han salido mal.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Lunes a la(s) 8:14 PM)




----------



## Luisillo el padrote (Lunes a la(s) 8:16 PM)

Enlace porfis


----------



## Leopoldo (Lunes a la(s) 8:25 PM)

Esto con Gil no pasaba.


----------



## Dosto (Lunes a la(s) 8:37 PM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Jjjjjjj. Sabes perfectamente que con la izquierda la delincuencia está por las nubes



Espabilad merluzos, no hay izquierdas ni derechas,todo es un puto paripe y todos nos traen inmigración masiva sin ningun puto control, es un proceso que lleva decadas. A las élites les interesa destruir las naciones europeas pero no tiene nada que ver con izquierdas o derechas eso no existe ya, es algo del siglo pasado que utilizan para dividirnos y captar votos del miedo mientras se perpetúan en el poder, mientras ellos viven en casoplones aislados del mundo mientras las clases medias y bajas conviven con todo lo que nos están metiendo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Lunes a la(s) 8:53 PM)

Dosto dijo:


> Espabilad merluzos, no hay izquierdas ni derechas,todo es un puto paripe y todos nos traen inmigración masiva sin ningun puto control, es un proceso que lleva decadas. A las élites les interesa destruir las naciones europeas pero no tiene nada que ver con izquierdas o derechas eso no existe ya, es algo del siglo pasado que utilizan para dividirnos y captar votos del miedo mientras se perpetúan en el poder, mientras ellos viven en casoplones aislados del mundo mientras las clases medias y bajas conviven con todo lo que nos están metiendo.



Yo creo sinceramente que toda esta gentuza como @Perro marroquí y demás subseres semejantes son realmente gente pagada con fines turbios para seguir alimentando una división ideológica ficticia que cada día que pasa languidece más y más. Es imposible de creer que, ya en 2023 y después de lo ocurrido la última década, haya aún subnormales que crean que hay democracia en España, o en cualquier otro país del mundo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Esta rulando un video mucho más explícito



pasalo por MP


----------



## Marco Porcio (Lunes a la(s) 9:03 PM)

Si tiene rajada la vagina y extraido algo y demas pinta bastante a ritual chungo. Lo de cortar cabeza y manos suele ser para no identificar, aunque vete a saber. Sabiendo la zona y la gentuza con dinero que pasea por ahí muy mala pinta.


----------



## Cabrea2 (Lunes a la(s) 9:05 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En la Costa del Sol gracias al PP se instalo muchisima gentuza de toda Europa, mafias relacionadas con el narco y otras mierdas.



Te has confundido de fecha.

La mafia rusa y la italiana, se instalaron en Marbella en los 80, de manos de Jesus gil y en cooperación con el Psoe.


----------



## Trotamo (Lunes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

No se ve. Me quedo con las ganas.


----------



## Luisillo el padrote (Lunes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Trotamo dijo:


> No se ve. Me quedo con las ganas.



Está en la página 7


----------



## BeninExpress (Lunes a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Buscan al exnovio un tal Leonel, colombiano de 45 años (saber no podía se) que había tenido una relación de tan solo 4 meses con la mujer de 46 llamada Natalia M.

Aquí tenéis la noticia..

Creen que la mujer localizada decapitada y sin manos en Marbella es una víctima de violencia de género


----------



## -Galaiko (Lunes a la(s) 9:31 PM)

Cabeza y manos, no querían que se pudiese reconocer el cadáver.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Lunes a la(s) 9:33 PM)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En otro video se la ve con una raja desde la vagina al estómago. Ese es más explícito y no lo subire



Pásalo por MP, la paja no puede quedarse a medias de esta manera.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Te has confundido de fecha.
> 
> La mafia rusa y la italiana, se instalaron en Marbella en los 80, de manos de Jesus gil y en cooperación con el Psoe.



y Gil limpió Marbella de putas, yonquis, los expulsaba sin orden judicial alguna usando a la policia municipal









Emblema en horas bajas: la Policía Local de Marbella vive sus momentos más difíciles


Mimada por Gil y crecida bajo su amparo, cuestionada por sus métodos y siempre en primera línea de fuego, la Policía Local de Marbella vive sus momentos más difíciles tras la mu




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Kbkubito (Lunes a la(s) 9:59 PM)

remerus dijo:


> La cantidad de asesinatos y delincuencia rampante que hay es derivada de las políticas socialistas de la pzoe, grazie Antonio.



Esta bien eso de atizar a los rojos hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero las fronteras abiertas y la importación de toda esta basura con la que desgraciadamente tenemos que compartir espacio no es responsabilidad única de los guarros del psoe. El PP también tiene lo suyo, si no mas, y desde mi punto de vista es mucho mas reprobable por la contradicción con su ideario y la traición a la mayoria de sus votantes.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (Lunes a la(s) 10:22 PM)

La jefa de mi prima, que vive en Torrevieja por el 2000 y algo iban por la playa de buena mañana caminando con su pareja, eran ellos y una persona mayor tan tranquilos, vino una chica joven corriendo, le seguían dos tíos, le meten una ráfaga de disparos. La jefa de mi prima y su novio se abrazan en plan "hasta aquí hemos llegado", pero los tios pasan olímpicamente y simplemente se llevan el cadáver.

En el Altet en teoría el mismísimo Vladimir Putin tiene un buen chaletazo. A nombre de algún testaferro obviamente.

Yo veraneo en Elcampello, antes iba a un apartamento que esta al lado de la torre, donde los Banyets de la Reina, en teoría justo al lado en un chalet a la izquierda (es el chalet más grande de allí, entre adosados y tiene un patio interior con cipreses) detuvieron a un pez gordo de los más buscados del mundo hará unos 10 años.

Luego por mi otro pueblo (Huesca) si te vas por algún camino equivocado (yendo con una moto de trial quizá o buscando setas o lo que sea) mucha gente me han contado que tipos armados les han dicho "de esta línea no cruces" o trampas en los senderos y caminos (a un amigo de mi padre hace unos meses) para evitar el paso como advertencia, medir si pasa gente o entorpecer la llegada a los lugares. Hace un mes o dos pillaron montones de plantaciones en mitad del campo de albaneses.

Cosas curiosas, a mi me encantan. (Y del puerto de Barcelona ya ni entro, pero también me sé unas cuantas por amigos que han trabajado, en los puertos sí que está todo lo gordo).


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> La jefa de mi prima, que vive en Torrevieja por el 2000 y algo iban por la playa de buena mañana caminando con su pareja, eran ellos y una persona mayor tan tranquilos, vino una chica joven corriendo, le seguían dos tíos, le meten una ráfaga de disparos. La jefa de mi prima y su novio se abrazan en plan "hasta aquí hemos llegado", pero los tios pasan olímpicamente y simplemente se llevan el cadáver.
> 
> En el Altet en teoría el mismísimo Vladimir Putin tiene un buen chaletazo. A nombre de algún testaferro obviamente.
> 
> ...



ese chalet era un puticlub
los rusos machacas vivian en Mistral, me hacian descuento, tengo apartamento en Mistral 7


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 10:28 PM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Esta bien eso de atizar a los rojos hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero las fronteras abiertas y la importación de toda esta basura con la que desgraciadamente tenemos que compartir espacio no es responsabilidad única de los guarros del psoe. El PP también tiene lo suyo, si no mas, y desde mi punto de vista es mucho mas reprobable por la contradicción con su ideario y la traición a la mayoria de sus votantes.



pero que dices
"papeles para todos con typex es de Caldera y ZP cuando abrieron fronteras y con una simple factura demostrabas residencia, ahora quieren que voten con 16 años y que se empadronan incluso vagabundos sin residencia, okupas para que voten..


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (Lunes a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Las manos y la cabeza se las habrán cortado para evitar su identificación. No lo veo una señal clara de que sea alguien ejerciendo sus costumbres.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Esta bien eso de atizar a los rojos hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero las fronteras abiertas y la importación de toda esta basura con la que desgraciadamente tenemos que compartir espacio no es responsabilidad única de los guarros del psoe. El PP también tiene lo suyo, si no mas, y desde mi punto de vista es mucho mas reprobable por la contradicción con su ideario y la traición a la mayoria de sus votantes.



el PP uso pelotas de goma y botes para que no asaltaran por mar la frontera y estuvieron 12 años de juicio por dos ahogados
la psoe, open arms y la colacau los importan a cientos de miles por años y los meten en hoteles de 4 estrellas en Canarias y varios millones de subvenciones, premios y reportajes tv cada año
cínico


----------



## esBlackpill.com (Lunes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> ese chalet era un puticlub
> los rusos machacas vivian en Mistral, me hacian descuento, tengo apartamento en Mistral 7



Y una polla tienes apartamento en el Mistral jaja, (ahí iba yo, ahora ya no). Claro esa historia no la recuerdo bien del todo, pero lo detuvieron allí entiendo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 10:36 PM)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Y una polla tienes apartamento en el Mistral jaja, (ahí iba yo, ahora ya no). Claro esa historia no la recuerdo bien del todo, pero lo detuvieron allí entiendo.



desde que los inaguraron
muerto de hambre, en la FASE I
mentiroso eres tu el que no va por alli conocerás a los rusos empleados del capo
el chalet estaba en Coveta Fumá.... te confundes con el puticlub, hablas de oidas.... de leer en prensa


----------



## esBlackpill.com (Lunes a la(s) 10:39 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> desde que los inaguraron
> muerto de hambre, en la FASE I
> mentiroso eres tu el que no va por alli conocerás a los rusos empleados del capo
> el chalet estaba en Coveta Fumá.... te confundes con el puticlub, hablas de oidas.... de leer en prensa



Esque yo era pequeño cuando pasó eso. Hablo de oidas claro, más que nada porque no vivo ahí y no sucedió cuando YO estaba.

(Me has llamado muerto de hambre???) A cuento de qué.


----------



## mistel (Lunes a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Que alguien reponga el link para los que no lo hemos visto


----------



## Vietcong (Lunes a la(s) 10:55 PM)

mistel dijo:


> Que alguien reponga el link para los que no lo hemos visto



Pagina 7 shur, 2 videos hay


----------



## pamplinero (Lunes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

Aunque no lo haya visto me lo puedo imaginar. Y sin ser expertologo me puedo imaginar los motivos.

Eso si, en dos sitos que he puesto la tele diferentes, en dos sitios que "toda muerte es violencia de genero" salvo que expresamente y fehacientemente se demuestre otra cosa. Incluso habia un tio que era exportavoz de la policia que decia lo evidente le estaban callando la puta boca cuatro charos locas.

Yo tenia entendido que en periodismo, todo es presunto y toda informacion de una noticia ha de ser verificada para darla como cierto.
Pero eso no aplica en el periodismo feminazi. En mujeres asesinadas, el delito jenarico es inunmutablesalvo que se demuestre fehacientemente otro motivo.


----------



## Agente Coulson (Lunes a la(s) 10:59 PM)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Esa mujer a perdido la cabeza...



Y tú una "h"


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 11:19 PM)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Esque yo era pequeño cuando pasó eso. Hablo de oidas claro, más que nada porque no vivo ahí y no sucedió cuando YO estaba.
> 
> (Me has llamado muerto de hambre???) A cuento de qué.



por lo mismo que tu anteriormente me has llamado mentiroso y que no tengo un apartamento en Mistral 7


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Lunes a la(s) 11:56 PM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Ah, coño!!! Y sin saber aún nada ni del caso, es violencia de género, vale, vale, haber empezado por ahí!!!1!11
> 
> Le has quitado toda la razón al fascista OP, sin ninguna duda.
> 
> ...



Está claro que el listo eres tú.

A mí me la trae al pairo si cae de un lado o del otro, solamente digo lo que ha relatado un informe policial después de la llamada de la familia.

Si mañana queda demostrado, ¿te llamaras gilipollas a ti mismo?


----------



## Gatoo_ (Martes a la(s) 12:07 AM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Llevo diciéndolo desde el principio, estas leyes están diseñadas para que se mate a mujeres o se las peguen palizas criminales.
> Esto ha sido una vuelta de tuerca pero ya con la ley de zp se posibilitó el retirar una denuncia por violencia de género. Antes, una vez denunciado se investigaba siempre. Desde zp, la muejer que de verdad ha recibido, vuelve a recibir para retirar la denuncia.



Yo te diría que es al revés: antes se podía retirar la denuncia y ahora no. Creo que también es obra de la prostituta de Galapagar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo te diría que es al revés: antes se podía retirar la denuncia y ahora no. Creo que también es obra de la prostituta de Galapagar.



Si en esta última reforma de nuevo no se pueda retirar la denuncia lo desconozco. De lo que si estoy seguro es de que previo a la ley viogen de zp no se podía y luego si.
Dudo mucho que esta mujer haya cambiado eso. Porque todo lo que se hace aquí es para beneficiar al delincuente. Eso sólo beneficia al delincuente y va en detrimento del inocente.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Martes a la(s) 12:39 AM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Está claro que el listo eres tú.
> 
> A mí me la trae al pairo si cae de un lado o del otro, solamente digo lo que ha relatado un informe policial después de la llamada de la familia.
> 
> Si mañana queda demostrado, ¿te llamaras gilipollas a ti mismo?



Pero en ese caso sí que existen las mujeres? El sexo ahora ya no se trata de una opinión o una idea volátil y manipulable?

Quiero decir, vais a asumir que se trate de una mujer porque tenga dos tetas y un coño sólo porque se ajuste a vuestro relato? Eso es fascismo y adoptar una postura patriarcal, no? Quiénes sois para establecer su género?


----------



## Gatoo_ (Martes a la(s) 12:43 AM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si en esta última reforma de nuevo no se pueda retirar la denuncia lo desconozco. *De lo que si estoy seguro es de que previo a la ley viogen de zp no se podía* y luego si.
> Dudo mucho que esta mujer haya cambiado eso. Porque todo lo que se hace aquí es para beneficiar al delincuente. Eso sólo beneficia al delincuente y va en detrimento del inocente.



Pues te falla la memoria, compadre.

Mi hermana en los '90 se hinchó de pegar palizas a su marido, denunciarle para que le arrestaran y después retirar la denuncia. Por desgracia he vivido muy de cerca de los malos tratos y las denuncias falsas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 12:58 AM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues te falla la memoria, compadre.
> 
> Mi hermana en los '90 se hinchó de pegar palizas a su marido, denunciarle para que le arrestaran y después retirar la denuncia. Por desgracia he vivido muy de cerca de los malos tratos y las denuncias falsas.



Estoy casi seguro de que ambas cosas no son incompatibles.
En la mayor parte de los 90 gobernaba Felipe González.
En el 96 gana el PP, que entonces era otra cosa, no santos pero tampoco tan abyectos como ahora.
En algún momento se hizo el primer cambio legal. Porque la ley de Felipe González era un clamor. Más o menos como ahora pero por otras causas.

Es que recuerdo haber oído comentado todo esto cuando se aprobó la viogen.

Edito: llevas totalmente razón. Te más abajo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Martes a la(s) 2:59 AM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues te falla la memoria, compadre.
> 
> Mi hermana en los '90 se hinchó de pegar palizas a su marido, denunciarle para que le arrestaran y después retirar la denuncia. Por desgracia he vivido muy de cerca de los malos tratos y las denuncias falsas.



Y es una situación que se da muchísimo más hoy en día, con la multiplicación exponencial de locas del coño y sus leyes misándricas respaldándolas. En menuda bosta de bigocracia nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Ponix (Martes a la(s) 6:47 AM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Pero en ese caso sí que existen las mujeres? El sexo ahora ya no se trata de una opinión o una idea volátil y manipulable?
> 
> Quiero decir, vais a asumir que se trate de una mujer porque tenga dos tetas y un coño sólo porque se ajuste a vuestro relato? Eso es fascismo y adoptar una postura patriarcal, no? Quiénes sois para establecer su género?



Son patéticos estos progres


----------



## medion_no (Martes a la(s) 8:45 AM)

La españa que ellos quieren.


----------



## remerus (Martes a la(s) 9:03 AM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Esta bien eso de atizar a los rojos hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero las fronteras abiertas y la importación de toda esta basura con la que desgraciadamente tenemos que compartir espacio no es responsabilidad única de los guarros del psoe. El PP también tiene lo suyo, si no mas, y desde mi punto de vista es mucho mas reprobable por la contradicción con su ideario y la traición a la mayoria de sus votantes.



También tienen su culpa.


----------



## supertocho (Martes a la(s) 9:06 AM)

WasP dijo:


> Punto numero 1: Marbella ha sido lugar de negocios turbios desde, logicamente, antes de Jesús Gil. Este fue simplemente la culminación
> 
> punto número 2: En Málaga y en general en la costa el PP tiene el tirón mayoritario, desde hace la tira de años. En Fuengirola por ejemplo es un cachondeo, la oposición es como si no existiera, el PP puede poner a una cabra, que sale elegida fijo xD Ni me parece bien ni mal, constato que es así y que es un hecho.
> 
> ...



Estamos en pre campaña electoral. Los cibervoluntarios de mierda tienen órdenes de entrar en todos los hilos y echarle la culpa a perro sanxe de todo


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 9:22 AM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues te falla la memoria, compadre.
> 
> Mi hermana en los '90 se hinchó de pegar palizas a su marido, denunciarle para que le arrestaran y después retirar la denuncia. Por desgracia he vivido muy de cerca de los malos tratos y las denuncias falsas.



Llevas totalmente la razón.
Me ha fallado la memoria.








Retirar una denuncia ¿Se puede quitar una denuncia? ¿Cómo?


Retirar una denuncia no es posible debido a que cuando llega al juzgado son el juez y el fiscal los encargados de decidir. Porque con la denuncia lo único que




www.informacionlegal.es





El cambio que se hizo es para que la policía investigara siempre, aunque la mujer pidiera archivar la denuncia o se negara a declarar en contra, que para el caso es como retirarla.

Luego eso se cambió para la viogen de zp y la policía ya no investigaba el caso si se había archivado o lo que fuera.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 9:28 AM)

WasP dijo:


> Punto numero 1: Marbella ha sido lugar de negocios turbios desde, logicamente, antes de Jesús Gil. Este fue simplemente la culminación
> 
> punto número 2: En Málaga y en general en la costa el PP tiene el tirón mayoritario, desde hace la tira de años. En Fuengirola por ejemplo es un cachondeo, la oposición es como si no existiera, el PP puede poner a una cabra, que sale elegida fijo xD Ni me parece bien ni mal, constato que es así y que es un hecho.
> 
> ...



¿Cuál era la corrupción y turbiedad con Jesús Gil?
Si el tío cogió un nido de vivoras y lo limpió.
Iban contra el porque no hacía más que dejarles en evidencia. Al final le tuvieron que enchironar por una estupidez legal de anunciar en las camisetas del Atleti la ciudad de Marbella sin pasar por hacienda. Que el tío puso el anuncio sin cobrar ni nada, y hacienda dice que eso da igual, que ahí hay que pagarles a ellos aunque no se pague nada por el anuncio. La corrupta es hacienda ahí. Hasta se han presentado en actos beneficios a pedir su parte. Como la mafia.

En fin.

Echan al tío por la puerta de atrás y a la fuerza y vuelve la corrupción.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Martes a la(s) 1:36 PM)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Y es una situación que se da muchísimo más hoy en día, con la multiplicación exponencial de locas del coño y sus leyes misándricas respaldándolas. En menuda bosta de bigocracia nos ha tocado vivir.



Denuncia falsa de violacion, si es si, de 12 a 14 años
Asesinato 12 años
Pues logico que maten, si no te pillan no te pasa nada o si vas a la cárcel por denuncia falsa te la cargas y listo. 
El día que metan en la cárcel a las que denuncian en falso, peritos, psicólogas y demás se acaban los crímenes machistas


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Martes a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Cuál era la corrupción y turbiedad con Jesús Gil?
> Si el tío cogió un nido de vivoras y lo limpió.
> Iban contra el porque no hacía más que dejarles en evidencia. Al final le tuvieron que enchironar por una estupidez legal de anunciar en las camisetas del Atleti la ciudad de Marbella sin pasar por hacienda. Que el tío puso el anuncio sin cobrar ni nada, y hacienda dice que eso da igual, que ahí hay que pagarles a ellos aunque no se pague nada por el anuncio. La corrupta es hacienda ahí. Hasta se han presentado en actos beneficios a pedir su parte. Como la mafia.
> 
> ...



Gil era querido por todos menos por el lumen. Marbella era una escombrera, ahora capital del lujo. Tienes razón a Gol se lo querían quitar de enmendio y lo de las camisetas fue una cacería y prevaricar.
Mierds de justicia


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Martes a la(s) 1:40 PM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Cuál era la corrupción y turbiedad con Jesús Gil?
> Si el tío cogió un nido de vivoras y lo limpió.
> Iban contra el porque no hacía más que dejarles en evidencia. Al final le tuvieron que enchironar por una estupidez legal de anunciar en las camisetas del Atleti la ciudad de Marbella sin pasar por hacienda. Que el tío puso el anuncio sin cobrar ni nada, y hacienda dice que eso da igual, que ahí hay que pagarles a ellos aunque no se pague nada por el anuncio. La corrupta es hacienda ahí. Hasta se han presentado en actos beneficios a pedir su parte. Como la mafia.
> 
> ...





BRVVVVTAAAAL

Rojos inspectores al paredón.


----------



## Cabrea2 (Martes a la(s) 2:28 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> y Gil limpió Marbella de putas, yonquis, los expulsaba sin orden judicial alguna usando a la policia municipal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gil se parecía al podemos de ahora.
Quiere quitarr a las putas, pero las que cobran 5 euros el mamazo, las putas caras, se llaman, scorts, chicas de compañía, azafatas, modelos...etc
Depende de lo que cobren, entra en un grupo u otro.
En Marbella, las putas de chalés, cobraban minimo 2000 euros.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Martes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Gil se parecía al podemos de ahora.
> Quiere quitarr a las putas, pero las que cobran 5 euros el mamazo, las putas caras, se llaman, scorts, chicas de compañía, azafatas, modelos...etc
> Depende de lo que cobren, entra en un grupo u otro.
> En Marbella, las putas de chalés, cobraban minimo 2000 euros.



Demasiado caras para mi


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Martes a la(s) 2:45 PM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Pero en ese caso sí que existen las mujeres? El sexo ahora ya no se trata de una opinión o una idea volátil y manipulable?
> 
> Quiero decir, vais a asumir que se trate de una mujer porque tenga dos tetas y un coño sólo porque se ajuste a vuestro relato? Eso es fascismo y adoptar una postura patriarcal, no? Quiénes sois para establecer su género?



Madre mía cómo estás de la cabeza . Espero que no superes los 30 años, de no ser así, vaya desastre de sociedad…


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Martes a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Cuál era la corrupción y turbiedad con Jesús Gil?
> Si el tío cogió un nido de vivoras y lo limpió.
> Iban contra el porque no hacía más que dejarles en evidencia. Al final le tuvieron que enchironar por una estupidez legal de anunciar en las camisetas del Atleti la ciudad de Marbella sin pasar por hacienda. Que el tío puso el anuncio sin cobrar ni nada, y hacienda dice que eso da igual, que ahí hay que pagarles a ellos aunque no se pague nada por el anuncio. La corrupta es hacienda ahí. Hasta se han presentado en actos beneficios a pedir su parte. Como la mafia.
> 
> ...



Amigo, Jesús Gil fue a prisión por los 58 muertos del desastre en los Ángeles de San Rafael, como promotor y propietario del complejo turístico, que empezó las obras de ampliación de su restaurante sin tener licencia y mandó adelantar la inauguración para poder acoger la convención de Spar.* Jesús Gil no quiso asesores ni nadie que le dijera cómo construir aquello.* Las obras, sin cálculo ni estudio facultativo de ninguna clase, no fueron proyectadas ni dirigidas por ningún arquitecto ni aparejador ni ningún técnico parecido. Le cayeron 5 años de los que le indultaron 3, cumpliendo los otros 2.
De ahí que cualquier otro delito produjera su ingreso en prisión, de hecho, poco entró para todo lo que tenía detrás.

No sé si te falta historia o la objetividad brilla por su ausencia…


----------



## Cabrea2 (Martes a la(s) 4:21 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Demasiado caras para mi



Pues es a las putas que quitaron, a las de los dientes picaos, que daban mala imagen


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 4:32 PM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Amigo, Jesús Gil fue a prisión por los 58 muertos del desastre en los Ángeles de San Rafael, como promotor y propietario del complejo turístico, que empezó las obras de ampliación de su restaurante sin tener licencia y mandó adelantar la inauguración para poder acoger la convención de Spar.* Jesús Gil no quiso asesores ni nadie que le dijera cómo construir aquello.* Las obras, sin cálculo ni estudio facultativo de ninguna clase, no fueron proyectadas ni dirigidas por ningún arquitecto ni aparejador ni ningún técnico parecido. Le cayeron 5 años de los que le indultaron 3, cumpliendo los otros 2.
> De ahí que cualquier otro delito produjera su ingreso en prisión, de hecho, poco entró para todo lo que tenía detrás.
> 
> No sé si te falta historia o la objetividad brilla por su ausencia…



Ahí murió una de sus hermanas. A lo mejor te falta historia a ti.
El panfleto de donde sacas eso es aquí.








Los 58 muertos de Gil, pionero de escándalos en España: “Nunca nos pidió perdón por el derrumbe”


Hablan los hijos de las víctimas del desastre de Los Ángeles de San Rafael en su 50 aniversario. Gil fue condenado a cinco años de cárcel. Fue indultado y sólo cumplió dos.




www.elespanol.com





No creo que quisiera matar a una de sus hermanas.

Que lo hiciera mal en esa ocasión no te lo voy a discutir.

Lo cual no tiene nada que ver con que cuando llegó a Marbella era un nido de corrupción creada por el PSOE. Y no lo haría tan mal cuando le volvían a elegír una y otra vez. Y allí desapareció la delincuencia y la corrupción. Tuvo que morir para que la volvieran a liar de nuevo.
Ahora me vendrás con que el que volvió a gobernar venía de su cuerda y es cierto. Pero mientras estaba vivo no se concen escándalos de corrupción.
Y eso es lo que tanto os jode. No poder infundar a los demás lo que vosotros hacéis.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Martes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Amigo, Jesús Gil fue a prisión por los 58 muertos del desastre en los Ángeles de San Rafael, como promotor y propietario del complejo turístico, que empezó las obras de ampliación de su restaurante sin tener licencia y mandó adelantar la inauguración para poder acoger la convención de Spar.* Jesús Gil no quiso asesores ni nadie que le dijera cómo construir aquello.* Las obras, sin cálculo ni estudio facultativo de ninguna clase, no fueron proyectadas ni dirigidas por ningún arquitecto ni aparejador ni ningún técnico parecido. Le cayeron 5 años de los que le indultaron 3, cumpliendo los otros 2.
> De ahí que cualquier otro delito produjera su ingreso en prisión, de hecho, poco entró para todo lo que tenía detrás.
> 
> No sé si te falta historia o la objetividad brilla por su ausencia…



MENTIRA,
simplemente no respetó los 28 días que marca ley para 
fraguado del hormigón para alcanzar el 90% resistencia y se vino abajo, por eso la condena tan leve....
Como el Alvia de ZP, sin tener los sistemas de seguridad UMTS y circular con los convencionales sin alarmas ni disparos de paro automáticos... la culpa del currito que encima vota izmierda..... sois una secta
Mira que mentis......
Además eres analfabeto funcional, hacer un edificio sin proyecto ni cálculo alguno...es imposible... sentido común...
Sacate la primaria payaso


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Martes a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Se puede decir que la charo perdió completamente la cabeza...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Martes a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Se puede decir que la charo perdió completamente la cabeza...



Y murió despatarrada


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Martes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Llevas totalmente la razón.
> Me ha fallado la memoria.
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque no declare, si la fiscalia presenta escrito de acusacion hay juicio, hay delitos que no cabe retirar denuncia. Lo hacen para que la fiscalia te acojone y aceptes una pena sin juicio por conformidad, : ganan la subvención, estadísticas de condenas, promocionan juez y fiscala. Estas conformidades incluyen curso en chiringuito subvencionado, e indemnización. Ganan todes menos el varón. Resulta que fuerzas o fallas sin ganas a tu mujer, te perdona pero una zorro dice que es violacion aunque sea la mujer mayor de edad y diga que no hay daño emocional ni secuelas, una puta fiscala dice que si, que la mujer debe pensar y sufrir como la fiscala dice... dentro de poco obligarán a casarte con quien elles eligen. ES UNA PUTA DISTOPIA ESPAÑA Y LAS JENARAS.... ES CONTROL SOCIAL Y DE LA VOLUNTAD DE KAS PERSONAS CON CUALQUIER TIPO DE LEY DE GENERO, LGTBI, TRANS, INFANCIA. NUESTRA VOLUNTAD NO CUENTA, VALE LA DEL DISTEMA OPRESOR QUE DICE SI TU MUJER TE QUIERE O NO....... aunque ella diga que si.....que te perdona. Circulen


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

Lo que no hay que olvidar es que esto pasa porque muchos hombres lo hacen posible.
Para empezar la policía y los jueces. ¿Que pasaría si la policía y los jueces se negaran a acatar estas leyes?


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Miércoles a la(s) 5:00 AM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> MENTIRA,
> simplemente no respetó los 28 días que marca ley otra fraguado del hormigón para alcanzar el 90% resistencia y se vino abajo, por eso la condena tan leve....
> Como el Alvia de ZP, sin tener los sistemas de seguridad UMTS y circular con los convencionales sin alarmas ni disparos de paro automáticos... la culpa del currito que encima vota izmierda..... sois una secta
> Mira que mentis......
> ...



Sólo con ver tu capacidad de expresión deduzco tu nivel académico. 
Y sí, en aquella época se realizaban muchas construcciones sin proyecto y una vez pasada la obra por el registro de la propiedad, pagabas una denuncia administrativa e incluías un pliego con proyecto, el cual no te hubieran permitido por no cumplir reglamentación. Era lo común en la España de la época. 
Cuidado con llamar analfabeto a alguien cuando ni si quiera sabes escribir, pelacañas…


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Miércoles a la(s) 5:34 AM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ahí murió una de sus hermanas. A lo mejor te falta historia a ti.
> El panfleto de donde sacas eso es aquí.
> 
> 
> ...



También mató el emérito a su hermano. Y? no justifica nada… 
Yo no soy quien para valorar si lo hizo bien o mal, eso lo sabrán otros, hacienda y la justicia.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Miércoles a la(s) 7:06 AM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> También mató el emérito a su hermano. Y? no justifica nada…
> Yo no soy quien para valorar si lo hizo bien o mal, eso lo sabrán otros, hacienda y la justicia.



Si claro, ya estamos con el "yo no soy quien". El alma del borrego mismo. Ya que haga contigo lo que quiera la justicia que tú no eres quien.

Nada tiene que ver lo del rey. Con su hermana no tenis intereses.

Como bien claro te he dicho. Puede que lo hiciera mal en ese momento de su vida. Pero la cuestión es, como lo hizo gobernando en Marbella.

Siempre obrais así. Me da que al que le falta historia es a ti.


----------



## supertocho (Miércoles a la(s) 7:43 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajjaaj como se nota que eres un progre de salón que no tiene ni una pizca de calle



Ahora lo dices sin llorar.
Vaya somanta de palos que te está dando @HaCHa Jajajaja


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Miércoles a la(s) 8:01 AM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Sólo con ver tu capacidad de expresión deduzco tu nivel académico.
> Y sí, en aquella época se realizaban muchas construcciones sin proyecto y una vez pasada la obra por el registro de la propiedad, pagabas una denuncia administrativa e incluías un pliego con proyecto, el cual no te hubieran permitido por no cumplir reglamentación. Era lo común en la España de la época.
> Cuidado con llamar analfabeto a alguien cuando ni si quiera sabes escribir, pelacañas…



Nosotros deducimos que eres tonto y acertamos. Al ignore


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Miércoles a la(s) 8:03 AM)

Están nerviosos los zurdos que poco les queda.


----------



## Knightfall (Miércoles a la(s) 9:24 AM)

supertocho dijo:


> Ahora lo dices sin llorar.
> Vaya somanta de palos que te está dando @HaCHa Jajajaja



Otro rojo subnormal que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento y la calle solo la ha visto por la tele


----------



## supertocho (Miércoles a la(s) 9:57 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Otro rojo subnormal que no sabe ni por donde sopla el viento y la calle solo la ha visto por la tele



Que te calles ya, pedazo de gandul paguitero, que no sirves ni para estar escondido, payaso


----------



## Knightfall (Miércoles a la(s) 9:59 AM)

supertocho dijo:


> Que te calles ya, pedazo de gandul paguitero, que no sirves ni para estar escondido, payaso



Os quedan meses para que lleguen los lloros


----------



## supertocho (Miércoles a la(s) 10:03 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Os quedan meses para que lleguen los lloros



¿Vas a salir de tu cuarto en casa de tus padres?
¿Con el tiempo que llevas acumulado lefa en el teclado ahora quieres ver la luz del sol? 

¿Dejar de jugar al fornite para tomar el congreso?

Lávate, haz algo de deporte para bajar las lorzas y después hablamos, guarro


----------



## Knightfall (Miércoles a la(s) 10:05 AM)

supertocho dijo:


> ¿Vas a salir de tu cuarto en casa de tus padres?
> ¿Con el tiempo que llevas acumulado lefa en el teclado ahora quieres ver la luz del sol?
> 
> ¿Dejar de jugar al fornite para tomar el congreso?
> ...



Ni soy gordo ni soy nini como ya he demostrado varias veces en este foro, no me duras ni 1 minuto cincuenton rojo sojaboy afeminado


----------



## supertocho (Miércoles a la(s) 10:12 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Ni soy gordo ni soy nini como ya he demostrado varias veces en este foro, no me duras ni 1 minuto cincuenton rojo sojaboy afeminado



Lo único que has demostrado es tu retraso, pamplinas

Tu madre te querrá siempre a pesar de tu discapacidad. No lo olvides


----------



## Knightfall (Miércoles a la(s) 10:13 AM)

supertocho dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñi



Soy rojo y como soja, pedro róbame, róbame y dime que la culpa es de Franco

Ojalá poderos reventar la puta cabeza contra un bordillo a lo american history


----------



## supertocho (Miércoles a la(s) 11:01 AM)

Knightfall dijo:


> Soy rojo y como soja, pedro róbame, róbame y dime que la culpa es de Franco
> 
> Ojalá poderos reventar la puta cabeza contra un bordillo a lo american history



¿Ves como tienes un retraso?

No distingues un suciata de un rojo auténtico porque no has visto a un comunista de verdad en tu puta vida, Hulio...

Pero mira. Ya vas avanzando. Que un gordaco granudo quiera salir de su doritocueva a emular a su héroe, es un avance.

Cuando quieras verme la cara, aquí te espero, hulandrón. Para lo demás, sigue tragando bilis.


----------



## Vaya chorrada (Miércoles a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si claro, ya estamos con el "yo no soy quien". El alma del borrego mismo. Ya que haga contigo lo que quiera la justicia que tú no eres quien.
> 
> Nada tiene que ver lo del rey. Con su hermana no tenis intereses.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, la justicia no va a hacer conmigo nada, pago lo que me corresponde sin intención de defraudar y aún así, me da para vivir muy bien.
Cómo lo hizo en Marbella? Ya te lo he dicho. No soy quien para opinar porque ni siquiera soy de allí. 
Un saludo.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (Miércoles a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> por lo mismo que tu anteriormente me has llamado mentiroso y que no tengo un apartamento en Mistral 7



No te he llamado mentiroso jaja, era una forma de hablar. Esque me hace mucha gracia la coincidencia. Pues claro que me creo que tengas apartamento en mistral 7. Yo iba todos los años, hasta hace tres.

Por cierto, por curiosidad conocías el bar Ximo en el Mercadona?


----------



## Conde Duckula (Miércoles a la(s) 11:28 PM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Tranquilo, la justicia no va a hacer conmigo nada, pago lo que me corresponde sin intención de defraudar y aún así, me da para vivir muy bien.
> Cómo lo hizo en Marbella? Ya te lo he dicho. No soy quien para opinar porque ni siquiera soy de allí.
> Un saludo.



Bendita inocencia.








Hacienda destroza la vida a tres niños herederos: "Nos han embargado hasta el alma"


La Agencia Tributaria reclama a los menores más de un millón de euros por una herencia de sus tías abuelas.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Miércoles a la(s) 11:39 PM)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> No te he llamado mentiroso jaja, era una forma de hablar. Esque me hace mucha gracia la coincidencia. Pues claro que me creo que tengas apartamento en mistral 7. Yo iba todos los años, hasta hace tres.
> 
> Por cierto, por curiosidad conocías el bar Ximo en el Mercadona?



jajaja
me equivoque
si lo conozco


----------



## briancon (Miércoles a la(s) 11:48 PM)

Vaya chorrada dijo:


> Tranquilo, la justicia no va a hacer conmigo nada, pago lo que me corresponde sin intención de defraudar y aún así, me da para vivir muy bien.
> Cómo lo hizo en Marbella? Ya te lo he dicho. No soy quien para opinar porque ni siquiera soy de allí.
> Un saludo.



Conociendo a la familia Gil y lo que han robado en el Atleti, nos podemos todos imaginar lo que hizo en Marbella, pero bueno, los caciques siempre han tenido mucha predicación entre los bueyes.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (Jueves a la(s) 3:55 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> jajaja
> me equivoque
> si lo conozco



No el actual, el del anterior dueño, joder es una tontería pero me encantaba ese bar, me da mucha nostalgia siempre. El mejor bar de España en mi humilde opinión una pena su cierre.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Jueves a la(s) 9:05 PM)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> No el actual, el del anterior dueño, joder es una tontería pero me encantaba ese bar, me da mucha nostalgia siempre. El mejor bar de España en mi humilde opinión una pena su cierre.



Ántes habia mas vida, la piscina llena de chortinas, ahora de abuelos y 3 niñas en agosto, lo juro por snoopy


----------

